# Is your bike a boy or a girl?



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

A relationship with bikes question:

I asked my 8YO daughter if her bike was a boy or a girl. Here response was "It's a girl. It's purple. Duh."

So I asked her to tell me the gender of the bikes in the stable:

Daughter's purple Specialized Hot Rock - Girl
My black 1x1 - Boy
My black NRS - Boy
Wife's silver Racer-X (with blue rhinestones) - Girl
Wife's blue cruiser with foam handlebars - Girl
Wife's red Univega - a townie classic! - Boy

I think I need an all-mountain filly with long travel but that's another discussion...

Having seen a coupla threads here where the bikes are referred to as "He looks like a sweet ride" etc etc my question to y'alls is:

Is your bike a boy or a girl?

I accept full responsibility for the lameness of this thread.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

*my stumpy is a boy !*

My bike is a boy. It has the conservative black suit detailing. There is no purple, pink, or glitering stars on it. It is silver stumpjumper FSR. It is aggressive when climbing and fast when travel downhill.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

All I have is boys.

He's a boy, but young and kinda metrosexual. My favorite.









Old rigid scruffy guy, but has heart.









Used to be my one true love, but the young one has slowly stolen many of his parts away. But come summer and Tahoe, my racer boy will re-emerge


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

both my bikes are girls...Fiesty foes and Get 'Em GT....I could never ride assured knowing I was counting on a male...


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*she's a crazy lady*

she's loco, but I love her anyway.


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

my geared bike (RM hardtail, black) is a girl - her name is Pip. My singlespeed (burnt orange) is also female, but doesn't have a name. and my road bike (litespeed siena) is most definitely female.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

*I don't know, I haven't looked*

I respect it's privacy


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

*always girls...*

I apologize for posting in the womens forum...my bikes have always been girls (Jess, Calypso, and Circe) but the most recent one, I'm having trouble with the most recent one, its an on-one inbred, its got a picture of a little inbred guy on it, So I guess its the first male bike i've ever had...


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*Never really thought about it*

I talk to my bike sometimes, esp when it is behaving badly. Rockhopper sounds more like a boy but when I am sweet talking it I probably do so with feminine names.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

TwistedCrank said:


> Is your bike a boy or a girl?


My scoot's too freaking gorgeous to be anything except female.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*Those bikes aren't "metro"*



Impy said:


> All I have is boys.
> 
> He's a boy, but young and kinda metrosexual. My favorite.
> 
> ...


Those bikes are Miami cross-dressers.


----------



## Mangoes (Mar 16, 2004)

*My little Stumpy*

is definitely a female with her WSD frame and shiny polished aluminimum frame with baby blue writing and a saddle with embroidered baby blue stars.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's my racer boy. He told me his name on our second ride together. Billy Butter - smooth, sweet, fast and fun.










But my favorite is PaleRider, also male, but camera shy. He's a Litespeed Unicoi softtail currently set up as a 3 speed.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> My scoot's too freaking gorgeous to be anything except female.


Pictures...


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Impy said:


> Pictures...


She'll make a grown man cry ...


----------



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

*it's a girl*

and her name is Aisling (pronounced Ash-leeng) which is a Gaelic name meaning a dream, vision, hope or inspiration...which I find fitting when I'm tackling so many new challenges via the bike.


----------



## phoenixrider (Mar 19, 2005)

*it's a boy!*



TwistedCrank said:


> A relationship with bikes question:
> 
> Is your bike a boy or a girl?


first was my red and silver specialized stumpjumper fsr pro. he was very handsome and slick; his name was 'ferdinand'. now i own a black turner 5-spot. he's not so purty but is rugged n tuff, so i named him 'angus'!


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Now I think my bike is sad... you ladies all have names for your bikes, and mine is lucky if I call it something rude when I stall out on a hill 

Would anyone like to have a go at naming my bike? (I'm not sure whether it is a he or a she  )

- Jen.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

don't mind me, I'm a bit of an ass.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

ditto.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

My stumpy is a boy, carbon color.... Probably will name him phoenix because he's always breaking and coming out of the ashes....


----------



## scubaklook (Apr 20, 2005)

Mine are all boys, what else would I be riding between my legs?


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

mahgnillig said:


> Now I think my bike is sad... you ladies all have names for your bikes, and mine is lucky if I call it something rude when I stall out on a hill


Well for one thing my OP was about your bikes gender. I didn't ask about your bike's name.

For another thing my 1x1 (a boy, still unnamed) thinks your bike is pretty good looking. I don't know what that says about the gender of your bike. Not that there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*this fellow's a little jealous*



pfunk said:


> she's loco, but I love her anyway.


He's a little jealous of his little sister. She stole his fork and everything. He's been getting some love lately though, so I think he forviges me.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

mahgnillig said:


> Now I think my bike is sad... you ladies all have names for your bikes, and mine is lucky if I call it something rude when I stall out on a hill
> 
> Would anyone like to have a go at naming my bike? (I'm not sure whether it is a he or a she  )


how about "Happy" ( fun happy colors)


----------



## ickyickyptngzutboing (Mar 30, 2005)

My new S-Works Epic is definitely my new "baby" She's treated me quite well

_Edit: And my apologies ladies... I opened this thread from the main page, I forgot to check what forum this was in!!! Soooo sorry! _


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

ickyickyptngzutboing said:


> My new S-Works Epic is definitely my new "baby" She's treated me quite well
> 
> _Edit: And my apologies ladies... I opened this thread from the main page, I forgot to check what forum this was in!!! Soooo sorry! _


no apologies needed. Really, men are welcom here as long as they aren't looking for a date, or wondering whether to put the AC in the window.


----------



## Kallisti (Feb 15, 2005)

*OK,I'll play*

My road bike is called Richard, and the story is way too ribald for this forum.

I've just been informed by my Stumpjumper that he/she/it is a hermaphrodite (my apologies for saying otherwise). Apparently, 2-3 bikes out of every 1000 are born this way.


----------



## bad_lil_kitty (Mar 23, 2005)

girl - tass 

(my car, boy (yoshi); my ipod, boy (mochi); and my Mac, boy (herbie, harold is another mac of mine)


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

formica said:


> how about "Happy" ( fun happy colors)


Wheeee! Thankyou Formica!

Now when I'm at work with that tuned out look on my face and my co-workers ask me what's up, I can tell them I'm thinking Happy thoughts 

- Jen.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

mahgnillig said:


> Wheeee! Thankyou Formica!
> 
> Now when I'm at work with that tuned out look on my face and my co-workers ask me what's up, I can tell them I'm thinking Happy thoughts
> 
> - Jen.


Happy to help


here's mine: The Svelte Hawaiin named by a pal.She's a lot like me, just keeps going, persistant, likes to have fun. She is supposed to have a silver frame, but the blue is prettier.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

formica said:


> wondering whether to put the AC in the window.


For the record, I wasn't the one wondering whether or not to put the AC in. She did win the battle on what color to paint the house


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

*Am I the only one*

who hasn't assigned a gender (and/or name) to my bike?

As much as I love my bikes, I just see them as inanimate objects and I really have no need to call them boys or girls. I think it's great if you others do. It just has never occured to me.

I must be the strange one in this bunch. ;-)

Mary Ann


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Mary Ann said:


> who hasn't assigned a gender (and/or name) to my bike?
> 
> As much as I love my bikes, I just see them as inanimate objects and I really have no need to call them boys or girls. I think it's great if you others do. It just has never occured to me.
> 
> ...


Bikes are gender specific. They each have a God-given name. And after a really good ride, mine often get kissed.

Furthermore, I have actually refused sale of my used bikes to unworthy owners.

Yes, you're a very strange one indeed, Mary Ann.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

my ss is a girl. it's pink. duh.  

the rest of my bikes are asexual. though i am inclined to believe my HT might be a boy and my bianchi roadie may be a girl. the trek roadie and the new racer x are definately asexual.

none of my bikes have names.

rt


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

Mary Ann said:


> who hasn't assigned a gender (and/or name) to my bike?
> 
> As much as I love my bikes, I just see them as inanimate objects and I really have no need to call them boys or girls. I think it's great if you others do. It just has never occured to me.
> 
> ...


If you are strange you have company. My bikes are 'its' yes I love my bikes but I see them as things. I found this thread interesting, though. I just do not relate to it. I have never named any of my vehicles or genderized them either. Some people do, I guess.

Rita


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 27, 2005)

Im a guy, but since other guys are posting here...

My stumpjumper is a girl, bright yellow with black letters, handlebar, stem etc. She's smooth, slim, and fast.










My old Zed is a guy, he is kind of a bulky. Slow and steady.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

my bike is sexless, it's name is el gato


----------



## Mountaingirl1961 (Nov 16, 2004)

fishercat said:


> my bike is sexless, it's name is el gato


My GT is Flora, although she's wearing Barb's shoes (sez so on her rims).

My Blur is Exploradora, Dora for short.

Both are girls - tough and agressive, but oh so sweet and willing to please.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Mary Ann said:


> who hasn't assigned a gender (and/or name) to my bike?
> 
> As much as I love my bikes, I just see them as inanimate objects and I really have no need to call them boys or girls. I think it's great if you others do. It just has never occured to me.
> 
> ...


And all French bikes are male (mon vélo, mon vtt - masculin noun) except when using a tem often used as a standard diminutive for 'bike', "the little queen" (la petite reine) - a roady term...

In Spanish they are all female "_ma bici_"

my .02


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*My wife calls them (gets graphic with a curse word)*

"The B!tches Downstairs"  
I think that I'm at a point that I could get another one and she would never realize. 

I do have to remember to NEVER mention anything about her shoes. Otherwise there would be a mass murder or a weekday garage sale or combo.


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

*I've never really though about it...*

I'm not sure why but its easy to tell...

My surly is sleek, nimble and loves to run, she's a riot...
My superlight is like a little mountain goat but dressud up with all that flashy carbon fibre, she's a girl...
But my latest ride, which I get tonight, he's a beefy little guy.... Or maybe thats just the way built him up. None of that flashy stuff just big pipes for shock to suck up everything in his way... A Burner...


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

Of course my chameleon's name is Karma
you know karma chameleon...


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

Mountaingirl1961 said:


> My GT is Flora, although she's wearing Barb's shoes (sez so on her rims).
> 
> My Blur is Exploradora, Dora for short.
> 
> Both are girls - tough and agressive, but oh so sweet and willing to please.


Dora looks cold!!! you shouldnt leave her hanging out ther all by herself in the snow.


----------



## bikerchic (Jan 17, 2004)

*Girl bike here!*

Her name is FlyGirl, yeah she's _fly_ !


----------

